
Nassim Taleb on Trump - perseusprime11
http://www.thehindu.com/books/‘Trump-makes-sense-to-a-grocery-store-owner’/article17109351.ece
======
seycombi
> We just need someone at the top who doesn’t mess the system up.

How does this stack up against the current white house administration? I
personally fear that if we have a repeat of the 2008 crisis, the 'alt-right'
forces in the administration will actively fan the flames in order to bring
the system/establisment down.

